# Sneak peak of my new guys!!



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

"Sinful Bullies Glutton for Hennessy" female and "Sinful Bullies Too Rich For Belvedere" I'm so excited to get them!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I miss puppies lol. I'm so happy I don't have to go through all of it again, but I mean, who doesn't love a little puppy?? Haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG too flipping cute,. Gonna have your hands full I hated having more then 1 pup to train at a time, so much work LOL... Im rather over pups at this point but looking at ones I don't have to clean up after or train im kinda fond of still.  keep posting pics of them please !!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> OMG too flipping cute,. Gonna have your hands full I hated having more then 1 pup to train at a time, so much work LOL... Im rather over pups at this point but looking at ones I don't have to clean up after or train im kinda fond of still.  keep posting pics of them please !!!


Lol trust me I know I'm in over my head but I can't help it. I'm trying for first pic female on a litter coming in June too. gr. Ch. Titan sired. I want one so bad!!! Next year I'm gonna have to have help to show them all lol. I'm gonna have one in almost every class too except for Extreme. I'm not into the extreme class.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

THEY ARE HERE!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my they are adorable! Congrats on them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Whacha gonna name them?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Whacha gonna name them?


The male is Sinful Bullies 2 Rich 4 Belvedere and the female is Sinful Bullies Glutton For Hennessy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are so tiny and cute! Congrats!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Renzen said:


> Oh my gosh they are so tiny and cute! Congrats!


They are sooo tiny lol. Thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

The female has the most white on the face.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

cannot handle the cuteness!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks! I love them! I'm gonna try and get some more pics of all my bullies today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness, they are so extremely cute!! Fond memories from when my boy was that tiny!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

How many dogs do you have?!! Lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> How many dogs do you have?!! Lol


I have 6 bullies. 3 males and 3 females. 2 female border collies. A male australian shepherd. 2 chihuahuas a male and a female. 2 male bully breed mutt mixes. Not to mention my 5 horses 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hoarder lmao. Any of the bullies pointed?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hoarder lmao. Any of the bullies pointed?


One of the bullies had points before I got him. I plan on showing them all starting this year and next year and see how they do. I'm really gonna focus right now on Slayer and try to get him Sh. Ch. and I'm gonna try him and Buffy both in weight pull. All of the bullies except one is out of Ch. Bonez and my female is out of Ch. Bonez and her dam is only one major away from Ch. for my birthday I'm trying to get first pick male and female out of Gr. Ch. Titan and a Ch. female. I'm super stoked about that litter. I don't consider it hoarding because I spend my days at home and they all get plenty of love and attention and proper nutrition and vet care. Hoarders usually just take dog after dog but don't maintain them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Idk how u do it. I have 3. With training (ob, bitework, amd weightpull), work, my training sometimes I feel that my dogs dont get enough time and attention. Makes it even harder now that flex is male dog aggressive.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idk how u do it. I have 3. With training (ob, bitework, amd weightpull), work, my training sometimes I feel that my dogs dont get enough time and attention. Makes it even harder now that flex is male dog aggressive.


Well 5 of the dogs live in the house now. I had to finally kick Slayer out because he started marking. The ONLY aggressive dog I have at this point is my Aussie. He's a hassle sometimes. Luckily all of my bullies get along so far. I monitor really closely and I know it could change at any time but bullies have less DA than APBT for sure. I take turns bringing dogs in from outside and letting them get cuddle time and I take turns taking the dogs for long walks and runs. They all seem happy to me! It's a lot of work but totally worth it to me and my kids love them all as well. I may be letting one of my mutts go. My parents love him a lot and are moving to a place with land and they are thinking about taking him. I feed a couple of our neighbors dogs too. We live in the middle of nowhere so dogs tend to get dumped and I tend to take care of them and try to find them new homes and get them vet care etc. My feed bills are high but again it's worth it to me. I love them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh yea ill add also that not all of the dogs are mine but I do take care of them all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Good for u. I know im not looking forward to anymore dogs or puppies lol. I keep telling everyone once my dogs are gone im gonna get fish lol. I wouldnt mind getting a chihuahua once my pitsbulls are gone. Thatll be real cute. a guy my size running around with a chi named paco lol


----------



## Drop1983 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have 8

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My fave pic! http://s901.photobucket.com/albums/...A3-9990-7DE10EA4846D-326-0000001C7CD5E955.jpg



















I think I'm gonna have a couple pocket bullies on my hands with this bunch  I'm excited to see what they bring!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Of course my favorite would be the one to not work. Lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

My 3 year old says mommy the doggies are sooooo cute !! lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> My 3 year old says mommy the doggies are sooooo cute !! lol


Awww that's cute! My 2 year old LOVES them. She's a doggy girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG they are too cute for their own good!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well they certainly are extremely cute!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww thanks guys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Some recent pics of my titty babies lol





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

That first one is hilarious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Feb 5, 2013)

So adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!! They are getting bigger every day. It's fun to watch them grow up and learn things!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww, can I borrow them for like a day? lol so cute.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Some recent pics of Belvedere and Hennessy for those not on my Facebook.


















































































Please excuse the pups lol. They ran underneath my husbands truck and got grease all over their backs. They are really growing into themselves and their color is really pretty now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so fun!!!! Puppies rock. Which is which? lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> so fun!!!! Puppies rock. Which is which? lol


The female is Hennessy she has the most white on her face. The other one is the male Belvedere 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Omg they're too cute for their own good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My little lap dogs lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Really great pictures of the two of them Princesspaola21. They are too precious. Thank you.

Joe


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks!! They are getting so big!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Update on the puppalupagusses

Hennessy









Belvedere









They seem to be growing into themselves. I need to get some good stacked shots I know.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Aaaaaahoardercccchhhooooo


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Aaaaaahoardercccchhhooooo


Lmao!!! I know I know!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Atleast u hiard cute dogs lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Atleast u hiard cute dogs lol


Well thank ya lol. These 2 are both getting ready to fly away with their bat ears. I call them both "Nestor" from the cartoon Nestor the long eared donkey. They crack me up. I need to get a video of their mannerisms. When its time for bed or I'm leaving I tap on the corner of Hennessy's crate and she goes in hers and Belvedere goes in his. Then they both turn around and face me. If I go out the door and they are out they sit next to each other and start through the glass. They cock their heads the same direction at the same time. I seriously think they are fraternal twins lol. Not to Mention they were the only 2 out of the litter this color. I can't even decide what color they are gonna be. They both had dark tips to their hair as pups so I was told smut. Now all the dark tips have turned pure white almost. Weird lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

